# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Heilig-Hartziekenhuis Lier

## watchdog

Nooit maar ook nooit meer zet
ik een voet in het Heilighartziekenhuis in Lier.

Als je de visitatieverslagen van het vlaams Agentschap zorg en gezondheid (overheid)leest over dit ziekenhuis krijg je angstaanvallen.

Het bevestigd ook wat ik allemaal heb moeten ondergaan en horen in dat ziekenhuis.

Ik moet zeggen, voor jullie gaan naar dat ziekenhuis, lees eens eerst aandachtig deze verslagen.

Tot mijn grote spijt kan ik deze verslagen hier niet uploaden vanwege te groot.

Indien jullie ze willen lezen kunnen jullie mij altijd mailen op volgend adres:

[email protected]

----------


## pruts

Ik kan me hier enkel bij aansluiten. Dit ziekenhuis is een gevaar voor de volksgezondheid!!!

----------


## watchdog

als je je mail-adres geeft, mail ik je de auditverslagen....
deze zijn openbaar en de bevolking moet dit weten!!!
dus zegge het voort!

----------

